# My worst night delivering for UberEats ever. The level of incompetence of Uber is astonishing...even breathtaking!



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I will try to make this post as concise as possible, but I will need to go into a bit of detail here. It is sort of a long post, but it is an amusing read because it illustrates how utterly bizarre the level of Uber's incompetence really can rise to. Please understand that this really did happen exactly as I am writing, all tonight, in a three order sequence. Nothing is embellished or exaggerated, and I will try to be as impartial in my description of Uber's incompetence... My friends, you must read this all to believe it. I am even shocked tonight...

Around 3:00 am, I got an UberEats order in the West Side of Chicago around Madison and Ashland. The order was at a "ghost" kitchen (meaning it is not a physical restaurant but at one of those buildings where different restaurant food comes out of one location). It was for a restaurant called "Wings and Things". When I got to the location, the app said to call the phone number, and someone will come out and give me the food. When I called the number upon arrival, it was disconnected, and since there is no front entrance, I figured I should have the order cancelled. I called the UberEats phone number to do two things: 1) To get a pickup fee, and have them cancel the order, and 2) Prevent other drivers from having to come to the restaurant needlessly.

As I called the number and waited on hold, I saw other drivers coming up, knocking on the door to no avail. An UberEats rep answered, and after I explained the situation, she said she would locate my order and give me a pickup fee. After a few minutes on hold, she came back and said that she was having problems with her computer system and advised me to call back. So I did, thinking that I would cancel the order shortly. After calling back, a male rep answered and said that somehow inexplicably "Wings and Things" had a special team to handle this, and said he would transfer my call.

At this point, I lost patience after telling him it is strange that I had to be transferred and asked if they could cancel the order and just not send another innocent driver to this location. He said, "No, please wait, you are doing the right thing to help other drivers. You should also get a pickup fee". So I waited on the transferred call for a few minutes. As nobody answered, I just hung up and proceeded to get ready to cancel the order. Then a second later, the same UberEats rep called me and asked me why I hung up. I answered that I was done with this ridiculous order and I wanted to move on. He replied that if I hang up, then the call gets routed right back to him, and that I should patiently wait. I gritted my teeth and said, "Fine! but I don't want to wait any more than a couple of more minutes."

While on hold again for the special division for "Wings and Things", a lady comes out of the building with multiple bags, and approaches all the four other cars and hands them their order. She passed the order to me through the window and asked if I could please deliver it. Apparently, she said that the UberEats system was routing the calls to the restaurant to a disconnected number! And she wondered why nobody was coming to get the orders so she came out with all the bags and give them to all of us.

The UberEats rep comes on the phone, hears my story, and says that she will document the case and make sure that I "never have a negative experience on UberEats again". I told her that this happens on UberEats all the time and she should not give false assurances. I mentioned that the previous UE rep said I would get a pickup fee/ inconvenience fee for the long wait and because the phone number was disconnected, and she said sure and asked me to wait on hold. I started driving and stayed on hold. A few minutes later she came back on the phone and said, "Sorry, I actually cannot give you an inconvenience fee but I'll document the case so you never have a negative experience on UE again".

The very next order pickup was still in the West Side of Chicago at a gyros place. The pickup went fine, but I saw that the dropoff was about 15 minutes away in the south side of Chicago around 31st and the Dan Ryan. I noticed that the app told me to go north for about half a mile to the 290 East and circle back. We all know that the Uber app loves to take ants onto the expressways, and I saw that it was a shorter distance if I simply took California Ave south and then took Cermak Road East. My Garmin GPS said the times were identical, so I just decided to take local as there is no traffic at 3:00 am and I would be driving a shorter distance. I'll put this on a separate post, but the app somehow made the customer think I was going in the wrong path (since I did not take the expressway), and he texted me and called me upset about this. I believed that he thought I was trying to drive up the price of the ride, but I informed him that both paths took the same time, and I just preferred not having to "double back" north. Also, the route I take does not change the amount I would be paid for the trip, as the payout is a preset amount. So I was frustrated again with the Uber app taking me a longer distance for the same time frame. And I was really upset with the customer, who kept texting me and calling me, inferring I was taking "the long way"!

The last order (which ended my night because I completely lost patience), was at a McDonald's in the South Side of Side by 31st street and King Dr. When I got to the drive thru ordering window, the lady said that she could not fill the order because "the order entry system was down". I thought to myself, then why on Earth did Uber send me the order?

Again, to get a pickup fee and also to prevent other driver ants from making a trip here needlessly, I called UberEats support again and notified them that I would like to receive a pickup fee and also to alert them that orders should not be coming to the restaurant because the order entry system was down. The female rep assured me that I would receive a pickup fee (for coming to a restaurant which could not complete the order), and she told me that she would make sure that the restaurant cannot accept orders now and that no other drivers would come to this location and waste their time.. and she put me on hold to confirm everything.

After a couple of minutes, she just hung up on me, and I saw the message, "The order was cancelled, you will not be paid for this delivery"!! (I knew that UberEats had confirmed the restaurant could not fill the order, and just hung up on me without giving me a pickup fee). Please understand I was very nice to all the reps tonight, and I never ever yell or raise my voice at anyone.

And the MOST ABSURD THING is that 3 seconds later after I was told by the rep that she would take UE offline at this location, I got ANOTHER request from the exact same McDonald's! I accepted this just so that I could alert UE again to not send drivers requests because they could not fill the order. Upon calling, I was told the same thing, and then the order was cancelled by Uber, then the same message, "The order was cancelled, you will not be paid for this delivery"! I realized that calling UberEats support and trying to do the right thing does absolutely nothing...

This is from a $100 billion dollar market cap company too... I feel like that if Darth Dara and the Mothership's Evil Death Star researched this in depth, absolutely nothing would come of it. They would continue their cycle of incompetence. The UberEats stormtroopers' assurances that I would receive a pickup fee or that other driver ants would not have to suffer and have their time wasted does nothing. Their words are about as effective as Star Wars stormtroops' aim...

I actually sat bewildered for a full 20 seconds after I got the second request from the same McDonald's (and after the crazy experiences of the previous two order) after I was assured that no more requests would immediately follow from the restaurant... I thought I was dreaming a silly dream where what is happening is just so absurd that it cannot be occurring in real life. I thought that Uber cannot REALLY be this ridiculous and incompetent. Boy, was I wrong. After all, this is "the future for transportation and food delivery" and a $100 BILLION dollar company with cutting edge technology, right?

Sad...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Travis is a investor in Ghost Kitchens....👍


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mbd said:


> Travis is a investor in Ghost Kitchens....&#128077;


Good point! I forgot about that. Travis is going to try to take advantage and mess up more people then for sure. Let's see what train wreck he causes...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

@Young Kim , I'm worried about you. You keep driving in the hood in the middle of the night, and you'll be making your food deliveries in the cemetery.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Illini said:


> @Young Kim , I'm worried about you. You keep driving in the hood in the middle of the night, and you'll be making your food deliveries in the cemetery.


@Illini my fellow Chicago ant brother, I should be OK... I hope. I think I will sooner lose my mind and go crazy because Uber is just so vexing.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

What is a ghost kitchen?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> View attachment 534157


Never put this in writing. If the customer wanted to make a stink about you driving recklessly, they've got the proof.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Never put this in writing. If the customer wanted to make a stink about you driving recklessly, they've got the proof.
> 
> View attachment 534173


How about never text and drive period.... I never understood why people respond to text and phone calls.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you for your insight, Young Kim. Uber, generally, is 'very A to B'. Uber doesn't want you texting people that you'll drive fast, as that's illegal. Uber actually doesn't want you to text people at all. Just pick up the food, and drop it off.

If you want to do delivery right, there are thousands of options for you in the USA, but Uber is not one of them. DoorDash and GrubHub are easy starters, but if you truly believe in perfect service; why not UPS?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You made several errors in this sequence, but, let us focus on one: that in the text messages that you posted.

An irate customer confronted you. You tried to appease him. In this business, you *NEVER, EVER, EVER* try to appease in irate customer. He will become only more demanding and more hostile. What you do is either ignore his rantings or tell him to Sierra Tango Foxtrot Uniform. If he keeps at it, if he is a passenger, put him out of the car. If it is F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*, as it was in your case, you take the order back to the restaurant and cancel the delivery.

You do not get paid enough to take any nonsense from these customers. If they want first class service, they can pay first class rates directly to the driver. If the driver is going to receive only fifth class rates, these customers can suffer fifth class service.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't do food delivery or grocery delivery.
HOWEVER.
The moment a customer is irate, or mad because TECHNOLOGY IS NOT PERFECT. I drive away, wait out the remainder of the count-down clock and shuffle their entitled ass. If they discourse nicely, they stand some chance that everyone can be 'made whole' in the situation. But there are enough stresses in this gig than to indulge temper tantrums of customers.

*"Independent Contractor"* has to be good for something. And it is good for this.
Also, Asshole customers must be given the $5 education fee, and made to wait for the next driver. If they can't be nice, they will pay with further inconvenience.
They can take the $5 Education offered, or continue to be a jerk. Or they can call the mothercorp and get a $5 credit for future rides. The latter is no sweat off my back, as long as I get my $3.75 for my troubles on UBER, and increasingly smaller amount on LYFT.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Sounds like my typical uber night lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I used to call them to tell them the restaurants refused to make the food until I got notices that my account could be deactivated if I continue to engage in support abuse and fraud.

Maybe I wasn't rude enough to them over the phone. They'd always tell me to wait on hold while they called the restaurant, and I'd say "okay, thanks" and they'd put me on hold for several minutes.

If only I told them "Hurry up, B*!7&#, don't put me on hold another 3 minutes" maybe they wouldn't have accused me of support abuse and fraud!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I used to call them to tell them the restaurants refused to make the food until I got notices that my account could be deactivated if I continue to engage in support abuse and fraud.
> 
> Maybe I wasn't rude enough to them over the phone. They'd always tell me to wait on hold while they called the restaurant, and I'd say "okay, thanks" and they'd put me on hold for several minutes.
> 
> If only I told them "Hurry up, B*!7&#, don't put me on hold another 3 minutes" maybe they wouldn't have accused me of support abuse and fraud!


Here is how it is done.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/page-95#post-6541772


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I will try to make this post as concise as possible, but I will need to go into a bit of detail here. It is sort of a long post, but it is an amusing read because it illustrates how utterly bizarre the level of Uber's incompetence really can rise to. Please understand that this really did happen exactly as I am writing, all tonight, in a three order sequence. Nothing is embellished or exaggerated, and I will try to be as impartial in my description of Uber's incompetence... My friends, you must read this all to believe it. I am even shocked tonight...
> 
> Around 3:00 am, I got an UberEats order in the West Side of Chicago around Madison and Ashland. The order was at a "ghost" kitchen (meaning it is not a physical restaurant but at one of those buildings where different restaurant food comes out of one location). It was for a restaurant called "Wings and Things". When I got to the location, the app said to call the phone number, and someone will come out and give me the food. When I called the number upon arrival, it was disconnected, and since there is no front entrance, I figured I should have the order cancelled. I called the UberEats phone number to do two things: 1) To get a pickup fee, and have them cancel the order, and 2) Prevent other drivers from having to come to the restaurant needlessly.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it only gets Worse & Worse !


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> What is a ghost kitchen?


A "ghost kitchen" is not a physical restaurant location. As I understand it it is just a place set up to do takeouts and deliveries. Sometimes you'll drive up to just a parking lot where there's a van and people are cooking inside of it!



tohunt4me said:


> Sounds like it only gets Worse & Worse !


Indeed it just gets worse and worse and worse. And just when you think Uber cannot set the bar any lower they do not hesitate in doing so.... The bar is so low it is almost down to the Mariana Trench...


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> A "ghost kitchen" is not a physical restaurant location. As I understand it it is just a place set up to do takeouts and deliveries. Sometimes you'll drive up to just a parking lot where there's a van and people are cooking inside of it!
> 
> 
> Indeed it just gets worse and worse and worse. And just when you think Uber cannot set the bar any lower they do not hesitate in doing so.... The bar is so low it is almost down to the Mariana Trench...


Don't give up hope.....believe me...for any company...when the bar hits the ground&#8230;just when you think it can't get worse...

&#8230;..a new trench opens up and the bar continues to fall lol


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I will try to make this post as concise as possible, but I will need to go into a bit of detail here. It is sort of a long post, but it is an amusing read because it illustrates how utterly bizarre the level of Uber's incompetence really can rise to. Please understand that this really did happen exactly as I am writing, all tonight, in a three order sequence. Nothing is embellished or exaggerated, and I will try to be as impartial in my description of Uber's incompetence... My friends, you must read this all to believe it. I am even shocked tonight...
> 
> Around 3:00 am, I got an UberEats order in the West Side of Chicago around Madison and Ashland. The order was at a "ghost" kitchen (meaning it is not a physical restaurant but at one of those buildings where different restaurant food comes out of one location). It was for a restaurant called "Wings and Things". When I got to the location, the app said to call the phone number, and someone will come out and give me the food. When I called the number upon arrival, it was disconnected, and since there is no front entrance, I figured I should have the order cancelled. I called the UberEats phone number to do two things: 1) To get a pickup fee, and have them cancel the order, and 2) Prevent other drivers from having to come to the restaurant needlessly.
> 
> ...


Out delivering at 3am and surprised that places are closed. Brilliant!



Young Kim said:


> This is from a $100 billion dollar market cap company too...


After explaining to you many times that the "Market Cap" of a company is meaningless when will you stop?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

It is disappointing for a customer to question you about where you are driving. Wasn’t it YOU braving the dangerous streets of Chicago very late at night?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Out delivering at 3am and surprised that places are closed. Brilliant!
> 
> 
> After explaining to you many times that the "Market Cap" of a company is meaningless when will you st





KevinJohnson said:


> Out delivering at 3am and surprised that places are closed. Brilliant!
> 
> 
> After explaining to you many times that the "Market Cap" of a company is meaningless when will you stop?


@KevinJohnson my old friend, I have come to the conclusion that you are just trolling me for fun. That is OK. I rather am amused to be trolled... First, I don't think that you are reading my posts at all, but just merely eager to comment on them in a cynical fashion (but I'm fine with that). If you read my post, I pointed out that it was not a restaurant at all, but a "ghost kitchen" (a place that serves just food for delivery). Also, if you read my post, then you know that I said the place was NOT closed, but rather the phone number was not working. (I had picked up a previous UE order just 1 hour prior at the same location, so I knew it was open).

Later in my post, I pointed out that the lady running the overnight ghost kitchen did in fact come out and give 5 of us drivers who were waiting the food to be delivered. I usually call ahead, and almost always all the UEats places are open. Please my friend, read my post before commenting, it just makes your comment back to me look silly.

Second, the "market cap" of a company is NOT meaningless but rather EXTREMELY important. A company's market cap if very large compared to peers can do a stock for stock purchase and acquire other companies. Also, a company whose market cap (stock price times the number of shares outstanding) is swelling can pay its employees handsomely by giving out stock options which will go "in the money" and enrich those employees and executives. Furthermore, if a company's market cap is growing, then it can pay out ever increasing amounts of dividends which is subtracted from the stock price. Recall from your economics classes that the market cap of a company directly determines its stock price (stock price is the market cap divided by the number of shares outstanding).

I can go on for pages, but consider this example. Say your stock portfolio is in the amount of $1.4 million dollars. That is enough to retire with. The value of the stock portfolio is based on the combined market cap of all the company stocks that you own. If say the stock market prices collapse and the combined market cap decreases by 90%, then you are left with around $140,000 to retire with. Would you be affected by this? Of course you would.

My day job is trading the financial markets, and I worked on the Chicago Mercantile Exchange for awhile and had a seat. I also have a Series 7 and Series 63 license. Although that endeavor involves futures and options on futures, I am quite very versed on this matter. For you to repeatedly question me regarding this...that a "company's market cap is meaningless:, is simply bizarre... like right out of the Twilight Zone bizarre.

I also teach physics as a side gig. If you were a student in a class I was teaching and indicated to me that say when you classify atoms that the number of protons in a nucleus is meaningless, the entire class would look at you as you were in the wrong class. (this analogy is similar to how important a company's market cap really is). Please understand that I am not doubting your intelligence, common sense, or general knowledge. I am sure you have a plethora of all three. I am just doubting your intentions.

But if you are simply trolling me, I thank you for that, because that is quite amusing to me. Please have a nice evening and drive safe out there. Thanks you commenting back on my post, even if your post made no sense...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Wrong @Young Kim

Your 5 page analysis forgot to mention that Uber made ZERO profits today just like they have for YEARS. Take the worthtless Uber stock and get something else.

UBER STOCK IS CRAP, smart investors look for PROFITABLE companies that actually know what they are doing.

If you were as smart as you say you would stop working the 3am crap deliveries.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I will try to make this post as concise as possible, but I will need to go into a bit of detail here. It is sort of a long post, but it is an amusing read because it illustrates how utterly bizarre the level of Uber's incompetence really can rise to. Please understand that this really did happen exactly as I am writing, all tonight, in a three order sequence. Nothing is embellished or exaggerated, and I will try to be as impartial in my description of Uber's incompetence... My friends, you must read this all to believe it. I am even shocked tonight...
> 
> Around 3:00 am, I got an UberEats order in the West Side of Chicago around Madison and Ashland. The order was at a "ghost" kitchen (meaning it is not a physical restaurant but at one of those buildings where different restaurant food comes out of one location). It was for a restaurant called "Wings and Things". When I got to the location, the app said to call the phone number, and someone will come out and give me the food. When I called the number upon arrival, it was disconnected, and since there is no front entrance, I figured I should have the order cancelled. I called the UberEats phone number to do two things: 1) To get a pickup fee, and have them cancel the order, and 2) Prevent other drivers from having to come to the restaurant needlessly.
> 
> ...


- _"You are definitely making my order take longer to arrive"_ &#129315; :roflmao:

- "Not as long as if I tell you that you can go to the restaurant and get it yourself!"

There's no way I would deliver that individual his food after he sent a text like that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I needed to make my quest yesterday so I turned on the dreaded delivery option. I got 6 pings of which only 3 were worthwhile, and made my quest. Food is a royal pain in the ass and the rates are too low. There are too many cheap college students in my area who apparently are getting their food delivered on 4 or 5 dollar orders. With that said, delivering food in Chicago at 3AM, that's asking for hassle. Much easier to avoid bad pax than bad deliveries.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Wrong @Young Kim
> 
> Your 5 page analysis forgot to mention that Uber made ZERO profits today just like they have for YEARS. Take the worthtless Uber stock and get something else.
> 
> ...


Bro your posts paint your unpleasentness. Your perfect for Gruber. Mind your own RS biz.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> How about never text and drive period.... I never understood why people respond to text and phone calls.


I guess that's a good point but he just kept on sending text after text. the implication is either I was trying to run up the meter or that I was lost. Neither case was true.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> - _"You are definitely making my order take longer to arrive"_ &#129315; :roflmao:
> 
> - "Not as long as if I tell you that you can go to the restaurant and get it yourself!"
> 
> There's no way I would deliver that individual his food after he sent a text like that.


My very good friend @The Gift of Fish, I was extremely annoyed because something like that has never happened . .. where in ubereats customer was telling me to hurry up and suggesting that I'm trying to run up the meter which cannot be done.

This is sort of my own weakness but I always try to correct the wrong thinking but I should have just let it go and ignored him... I rather enjoy surprises though... Behavior that seems really outlandish and obtuse and irrational makes me curious about the person.



Another Uber Driver said:


> If the driver is going to receive only fifth class rates, these customers can suffer fifth class service.


So well said @Another Uber Driver...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ch*eats*, as it was in your case, you take the order back to the restaurant and cancel the delivery.


NEVER take an order back to the restaurant after swiping "Start Delivery". If the driver cancels the order for any reason after swiping Start, Uber cancels the order outright. Uber will NOT assign the order to another driver, period.

Uber will notify the customer that the order was cancelled by the driver and offer a refund. If the customer still wants the order, they have to order all over again.

This is the "mutually assured destruction" I told you about in a previous post. Uber is so adamant about preventing drivers from cancelling deliveries after starting the trip that they'll risk taking the loss for the food.

Because Uber takes the loss you know the frequency of these cancellations better be very low or else termination.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> @KevinJohnson my old friend, I have come to the conclusion that you are just trolling me for fun. That is OK. I rather am amused to be trolled... First, I don't think that you are reading my posts at all, but just merely eager to comment on them in a cynical fashion (but I'm fine with that). If you read my post, I pointed out that it was not a restaurant at all, but a "ghost kitchen" (a place that serves just food for delivery). Also, if you read my post, then you know that I said the place was NOT closed, but rather the phone number was not working. (I had picked up a previous UE order just 1 hour prior at the same location, so I knew it was open).
> 
> Later in my post, I pointed out that the lady running the overnight ghost kitchen did in fact come out and give 5 of us drivers who were waiting the food to be delivered. I usually call ahead, and almost always all the UEats places are open. Please my friend, read my post before commenting, it just makes your comment back to me look silly.
> 
> ...


C'mon man...with that background, being a delivery boy is the best side gig you can do????


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Second, the "market cap" of a company is NOT meaningless but rather EXTREMELY important. A company's market cap if very large compared to peers can do a stock for stock purchase and acquire other companies. Also, a company whose market cap (stock price times the number of shares outstanding) is swelling can pay its employees handsomely by giving out stock options which will go "in the money" and enrich those employees and executives. Furthermore, if a company's market cap is growing, then it can pay out ever increasing amounts of dividends which is subtracted from the stock price. Recall from your economics classes that the market cap of a company directly determines its stock price (stock price is the market cap divided by the number of shares outstanding).


Bear does not think so. First, you've confused cause and effect between share price and market cap. The current share price times shares outstanding determine market cap, which is otherwise a fictitious number, because the market often (almost never really) can't sustain the sale of all of the shares of a company in a short period. With many companies, only a small percentage of outstanding shares are publicly traded. If the founders holding a majority all try to bail, the price is gonna collapse.

Second, a large market cap does not help with the value of employee stock options, which only have value if the already inflated value continues to increase. You would want to get options *before* the IPO; after the company is public and has a preposterous valuation, getting a new stock grant at that silly market value strike price has limited value in comparison. (bear knows this because bear used to have a job at a tech company carrying heavy bags of mail back when mail was still a thing. they gave bear some stock options, but bear couldn't figure out how to eat intangible securities, so ...)

As for stock deals, that is true, but only because both valuations are equally inflated. Nobody would pay that stated value in cash, especially if they don't have any cash.

Dividends ... hmmm. I don't think you'll see a dividend from a cash-burning overvalued crap stock anytime soon. Dividends have to be paid with cash the company has from its earnings. You know, a company that actually makes money, like Apple or Microsoft and unlike U/L or even Amazon.

A large market cap does mean that company might be able to go to the public market with another share issuance to get some more cash to burn, but that depends on how stupid retail investors decide to be, or rather how many more of them are willing to buy at the sucker price. The institutional boys all sold their shares to the chumps (all humans are chumps) long ago, but they are happy to take another 15% cut from another float.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear does not think so. First, you've confused cause and effect between share price and market cap. The current share price times shares outstanding determine market cap, which is otherwise a fictitious number, because the market often (almost never really) can't sustain the sale of all of the shares of a company in a short period. With many companies, only a small percentage of outstanding shares are publicly traded. If the founders holding a majority all try to bail, the price is gonna collapse.
> 
> Second, a large market cap does not help with the value of employee stock options, which only have value if the already inflated value continues to increase. You would want to get options *before* the IPO; after the company is public and has a preposterous valuation, getting a new stock grant at that silly market value strike price has limited value in comparison. (bear knows this because bear used to have a job at a tech company carrying heavy bags of mail back when mail was still a thing. they gave bear some stock options, but bear couldn't figure out how to eat intangible securities, so ...)
> 
> ...


Very True


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

[HEADING=2]My worst night delivering for DoorDash ever. The level of incompetence of WMT is astonishing...even breathtaking! I was falsely trapped in the WMT parking lot for over two hours. [/HEADING]
Repeatedly msged to support on other issues, no reply what so ever.

At the end, The not so young lady said, you have to call DD to cancel order(s) as they were stacked orders, one for 58 items for Taylor P, the other 8 items for Mathew M.

Since DD did not cancel the orders, I wasted two hours in the parking lot, no new order(s), no income and hungry for food and warm air(it's freezing temp. in Michigan or midwest now.)

No pick up fee, no compensation what so ever. What's $182 per share traded has anything to do with the competence of the app to generate or distribute the wealth?

Next morning, I got screamed at to go into the fuxking car by a homeless dressing guy in the same lot.








https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-u...no-mask-guy-screaming-want-2-call-911.421907/


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> @KevinJohnson my old friend, I have come to the conclusion that you are just trolling me for fun. That is OK. I rather am amused to be trolled... First, I don't think that you are reading my posts at all, but just merely eager to comment on them in a cynical fashion (but I'm fine with that). If you read my post, I pointed out that it was not a restaurant at all, but a "ghost kitchen" (a place that serves just food for delivery). Also, if you read my post, then you know that I said the place was NOT closed, but rather the phone number was not working. (I had picked up a previous UE order just 1 hour prior at the same location, so I knew it was open).
> 
> Later in my post, I pointed out that the lady running the overnight ghost kitchen did in fact come out and give 5 of us drivers who were waiting the food to be delivered. I usually call ahead, and almost always all the UEats places are open. Please my friend, read my post before commenting, it just makes your comment back to me look silly.
> 
> ...


Agree or disagree with you . . .I always like reading your posts. Whether or not he is trolling you or for fun or has a personality issue. . . your response was dignified and civil and more than a little intelligent. ..

kudos to you


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear does not think so. First, you've confused cause and effect between share price and market cap. The current share price times shares outstanding determine market cap, which is otherwise a fictitious number, because the market often (almost never really) can't sustain the sale of all of the shares of a company in a short period. With many companies, only a small percentage of outstanding shares are publicly traded. If the founders holding a majority all try to bail, the price is gonna collapse.


I respectfully disagree with Bear. BTW, thank you so very much for chiming in! I always grin when I see your posts, as it is great to have a witty, amicable, animal in addition to **** sapiens on this forum. Diversity on UP.net, especially across species, is a good thing. I agree with you on the above paragraph, but to go a step further and argue the case that "market cap" is meaningless like @KevinJohnson is very confusing to me to accept...and I surprised that a very smart four legged bear believes this. You said "only the small percentage of outstanding shares are publicly traded"... this is true. This is referred to as the "float". I don't understand why you put in the last part...that should be clear.

I respectfully disagreed with KevinJohnson that a company's market cap makes no difference. I believe I also recall him when I wrote about Tesla long ago when the price was around $500 that the "market cap" is meaningless. Now, the price is at 633.25... but, the stock just split 5 for 1. That means that effectively the stock went to over 3000. That number reflects the market cap of the stock. That is very meaningful to someone who owns shares in the company, like me.

Why do executives and CNBC always discuss market cap as a group? Like "small market cap", "mid market cap", and "large market cap"? And why are companies so eager to raise their stock price with earnings reports which will increase their stock price and hence their market cap? When the stock share price increases, so does the market capitalization of the company. I cannot understand what Bear is meaning...very respectfully I say this.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Second, a large market cap does not help with the value of employee stock options, which only have value if the already inflated value continues to increase. You would want to get options *before* the IPO; after the company is public and has a preposterous valuation, getting a new stock grant at that silly market value strike price has limited value in comparison. (bear knows this because bear used to have a job at a tech company carrying heavy bags of mail back when mail was still a thing. they gave bear some stock options, but bear couldn't figure out how to eat intangible securities, so ...)


You are correct that just because a company does not have a large market cap it does not help with the value of the stock options... but... I was implying that companies with a_ very large market cap have such a number BECAUSE the stock has been going up for a long time_. If you have a company which has been going on down for a very long time, because its earnings are in the tank, and the stock options (call options, not put options) are all worthless, it _implies _that the company will have a smaller and smaller market cap.


Jon Stoppable said:


> As for stock deals, that is true, but only because both valuations are equally inflated. Nobody would pay that stated value in cash, especially if they don't have any cash.


We agree on this as you stated. This is why AOL could have bought Time Warner, and why Microsoft and Google were able to become the enormous companies that have become (in addition to being great companies who increased their value organically). Again, I don't see how this point goes against my argument that the notion that "market cap" is meaningless is not a true statement in the world of high finance, stocks, and economics. I cannot believe people (even bears) can argue this point. However, I can forgive Bear because he may have consumed so ,many employees at the tech company he worked for and gotten sick and gotten a headache. (Humans are known to give indigestion to bears I think... so please stick to deers and fish)...IMHO.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Dividends ... hmmm. I don't think you'll see a dividend from a cash-burning overvalued crap stock anytime soon.


Maybe so.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Dividends have to be paid with cash the company has from its earnings. You know, a company that actually makes money, like Apple or Microsoft and unlike U/L or even Amazon.


Incorrect... Dividends do NOT have to be paid in cash. When Tesla split 5 for 1, it did not give out cash, but rather 4 additional shares of common stock in a form of a dividend to each registered shareholder. Also, when a company does pay out a dividend, the stock prices _decreases directly with the amount of the dividend_, which affects its market capitalization.

(the below attachment is a press release from tesla.com which states that the dividend is paid in stock, not cash)











Jon Stoppable said:


> A large market cap does mean that company might be able to go to the public market with another share issuance to get some more cash to burn, but that depends on how stupid retail investors decide to be, or rather how many more of them are willing to buy at the sucker price. The institutional boys all sold their shares to the chumps (all humans are chumps) long ago, but they are happy to take another 15% cut from another float.


I am thankful that you chimed in, as I am always overjoyed to be interacting with you Bear. You bring so much humor, insight, and alacrity to this forum. I can truly still respect you even if I categorically disagree with your belief that my friend KevinJohnson states that "market capitalization is meaningless". I have only invested in my life in very high market capitalization stocks... including our Mothership evil Death Star Uber. I am including a screenshot of my portfolio (as of yesterday's closing prices) illustrating just why market capitalization is _so important to me_ and does mean a lot. My money is in Large Capitalizaiton Institutional shares. Below you can see that even though I have a bit over $500,000 in cash, I still have nearly $900,000 in large cap stocks. A collapse in market cap would be very disappointing to me.









If the combined market cap of all of the large mega cap stocks collapsed by 90% tomorrow, how would I feel? Even though I still have I am still very young and have decades to recover, but how would I feel? I would not like the collapse of the market cap of my large cap stocks to become micro cap stocks. I discussed something similar to this topic regarding Tesla with my dear UP.net brothers @mbd and @_Tron_ This is just one of my stock accounts funded from my years of work on the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, Chicago Board of Trade, CBOE, and the University of Chicago. I feel strongly about this argument because the argument that a company's market capitalization is completely meaningless is so out there...... that I am without words.

If you went to your college reunion and told people the two following statements:

1) I am the majority owner of a company whose market capitalization is $100 Billion dollars... OR

2) I am the majority owner of a company whose market capitalization is $50 thousand dollars...

Which statement do you think people will be more impressed by?

Jim Clark of Netscape when the company was sold to AOL, became very wealthy. This is his current wife, a former Victoria Secret model:









Would she have been with him if the sale of Netscape to AOL was say valued at $25,000? (If Netscape was sold for just $25,000? Instead of a $4.2 billion dollar deal?)

Anyhow, I wish you well, as you are an amazing person... so smart, witty, and a pure delight whenever you post. Whenever I stumble across your posts, I have a big grin from ear to ear. Have a great wonderful night. I appreciate your intelligent reply and argument which demonstrate a keen understanding of the financial markets. You did not simply engage in an _ad hominem _caustic rejoinder like my old friend KevinJohnson did, which is refreshing... Cheers and Merry Christmas mate...errr.. I mean Bear. (Now that we have had our second disagreement (the first over your trashing the Washington Football Team), I am concerned that if you were my passenger on Uber then you may be a bit upset at me if you came to Chicago. Therefore, I just want to warn you that I just bought a can of Bear Spray on Amazon. Beware, you bear!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I respectfully disagree with Bear. BTW, thank you so very much for chiming in! I always grin when I see your posts, as it is great to have a witty, amicable, animal in addition to **** sapiens on this forum. Diversity on UP.net, especially across species, is a good thing. I agree with you on the above paragraph, but to go a step further and argue the case that "market cap" is meaningless like @KevinJohnson is very confusing to me to accept...and I surprised that a very smart four legged bear believes this. You said "only the small percentage of outstanding shares are publicly traded"... this is true. This is referred to as the "float". I don't understand why you put in the last part...that should be clear.
> 
> I respectfully disagreed with KevinJohnson that a company's market cap makes no difference. I believe I also recall him when I wrote about Tesla long ago when the price was around $500 that the "market cap" is meaningless. Now, the price is at 633.25... but, the stock just split 5 for 1. That means that effectively the stock went to over 3000. That number reflects the market cap of the stock. That is very meaningful to someone who owns shares in the company, like me.
> 
> ...


In this 12 page analysis you again forget to mention that Uber has ZERO PROFITS.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Anyhow, I wish you well, as you are an amazing person... so smart, witty, and a pure delight whenever you post


Ummm...this is awkward, as bear is not a person. Also, bears don't go to college, although bear has heard the dining halls are all you can eat.

Bear has no response to your other points, except the bit about the stock dividend. C'mon, that's just a fun game of paper pushing. Bear can eat paper, but it doesn't taste too good.

Bear enjoys how you had to specify that employees receive call options. Bear would enjoy even more working at a company that issued employees puts instead. Bear can only imagine the budget-busting all-staff keg parties that would result!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Wrong @Young Kim
> 
> Your 5 page analysis forgot to mention that Uber made ZERO profits today just like they have for YEARS. Take the worthtless Uber stock and get something else.
> 
> ...


@KevinJohnson my dear old friend, I don't think that I disagree with you after all that much after much comtemplation. Much of the skill in reading comprehension is to truly understand the person and their feelings behind the words. I aver that we share a frontier when it comes to "Uber the company", not Uber the $100 Billion dollar market cap company. As I wrote in my diatribe about my awful night doing Ubersh$ts, they are completely disorganized, their app malfunctioned, their stormtrooper reps gave false assurances, the customers are more than demanding even though they are tipping a ridiculously low amount (as if a $2 tip warrants first class service?!)... but most important... the pay is becoming miserable... like so utterly pathetic I feel like Uber is asking me to be a slave for them.

Let us endeavor to not divagate away from the topic at hand... that F-Uber is a piece of sh$t company. We can choose now to agree or merely continue to argue. I choose the former. _The company is pure sh$t and does not deserve the $100 Billion dollar market cap. _ I think that you may finally concur. I did enjoy this exchange, as I do with all the other members of UP.net. Let us not mention the issue of "market cap" again here or in any future post. We can both agree to disagree. I do like you and your posts. Your often contemptuous and scornful view of Uber is shared by most. Including me... As I told my most beloved Bear in the world, have a nice Christmas holiday season with your family.

(I'll try to take your advice and not do sh$t 3:00 am deliveries in an economically disadvantaged area of Chicago).



Jon Stoppable said:


> Ummm...this is awkward, as bear is not a person.


@Jon Stoppable my brother, please do forgive me. It was a slip of my tongue! You just seem so "real" that I cannot fathom that you are a four legged beast who likely would tear me apart in an instant! If I meet you, but I do_ feed _you, like maybe that UberEats customer I just referred to that made me so very angry, then perhaps we can be friends (although I will always carry my bear spray).



Jon Stoppable said:


> Also, bears don't go to college,


Believe me, I attended college, you are smart enough to go to any university, but you may have some trouble finding a seat in the lecture halls that fits your wide bear rear...


Jon Stoppable said:


> although bear has heard the dining halls are all you can eat.


You would not only eat the "all you can eat" food, but likely all the students there as well.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear has no response to your other points, except the bit about the stock dividend. C'mon, that's just a fun game of paper pushing. Bear can eat paper, but it doesn't taste too good.












Actually, even though paper has no nutritional value (for humans), it does contain calories. So I am not really familiar with bear anatomy, but it IS possible that if you cannot find an unreasonable pax to eat, then a 500 paper back book could work for a bear.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear enjoys how you had to specify that employees receive call options. Bear would enjoy even more working at a company that issued employees puts instead. Bear can only imagine the budget-busting all-staff keg parties that would result!


I think bear would enjoy any company with real live employees, ESPECIALLY if there are keg beer parties as you mentioned. The more beer, the better. Drunk people cannot run very fast, they wobble a lot, so it would be far easier for Bear to pick off and consume. Just be warned that the people in your stomach will still have undigested alcohol, so you may become a drunk bear!



Disgusted Driver said:


> I needed to make my quest yesterday so I turned on the dreaded delivery option. I got 6 pings of which only 3 were worthwhile, and made my quest. Food is a royal pain in the ass and the rates are too low. There are too many cheap college students in my area who apparently are getting their food delivered on 4 or 5 dollar orders. With that said, delivering food in Chicago at 3AM, that's asking for hassle. Much easier to avoid bad pax than bad deliveries.


Very very true @Disgusted Driver , I may have to change my name and turn it into an avatar with the same name as yours, "Disgusted Driver". The fact that the evil overlords at Uber's Death Star can see it is even sane to send us $2.50 orders (including tip), is just so beyond absurd that it is nearly insulting! Do they think we live in a third world country? Does gas cost 10 cents a gallon? Does a hamburger cost a nickel??? We need an ant Luke Skywalker to blow up the Uber Death Star!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

You don't need to worry about drunken bears because bears can hold their liquor. Have you ever been to a zoo and seen the empty kegs floating in the pools in the big animal enclosures?

Most bears don't celebrate Christmas though, because we mostly aren't awake. Except for sun bears and sloth bears in SE Asia, bear supposes. And maybe the Andean bears, but they are weirdos so who knows, really? Not bear.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> You don't need to worry about drunken bears because bears can hold their liquor. Have you ever been to a zoo and seen the empty kegs floating in the pools in the big animal enclosures?
> 
> Most bears don't celebrate Christmas though, because we mostly aren't awake. Except for sun bears and sloth bears in SE Asia, bear supposes. And maybe the Andean bears, but they are weirdos so who knows, really? Not bear.


LOL, excellent. Now I really do think you are the real thing... a true member of the "Ursidae" family (scientific name for bears). No matter, I still like you the same. Just don't get into my car. As I said, bears have really big rear ends, and my car's back seat is rather small...


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear travels to Chicago sometimes, so maybe. Bear has a cub that migrated there.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I will try to make this post as concise as possible, but I will need to go into a bit of detail here. It is sort of a long post, but it is an amusing read because it illustrates how utterly bizarre the level of Uber's incompetence really can rise to. Please understand that this really did happen exactly as I am writing, all tonight, in a three order sequence. Nothing is embellished or exaggerated, and I will try to be as impartial in my description of Uber's incompetence... My friends, you must read this all to believe it. I am even shocked tonight...
> 
> Around 3:00 am, I got an UberEats order in the West Side of Chicago around Madison and Ashland. The order was at a "ghost" kitchen (meaning it is not a physical restaurant but at one of those buildings where different restaurant food comes out of one location). It was for a restaurant called "Wings and Things". When I got to the location, the app said to call the phone number, and someone will come out and give me the food. When I called the number upon arrival, it was disconnected, and since there is no front entrance, I figured I should have the order cancelled. I called the UberEats phone number to do two things: 1) To get a pickup fee, and have them cancel the order, and 2) Prevent other drivers from having to come to the restaurant needlessly.
> 
> ...


To do uber eats in Chicago on the west side 3 am you are a brave soul


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> To do uber eats in Chicago on the west side 3 am you are a brave soul


Indeed I am....

Or an idiot.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Indeed I am....
> 
> Or an idiot.


From what i read thats the most dangerous area in the nation!!!



Young Kim said:


> Indeed I am....
> 
> Or an idiot.


Then again i hear the gangs there only harm other gang members...you dont strike me as the gangbangin type


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> From what i read thats the most dangerous area in the nation!!!
> 
> 
> Then again i hear the gangs there only harm other gang members...you dont strike me as the gangbangin type


Hmmm u may be surprised.. I am so well known on the South and West Sides of Chicago now that brothers there call me, "Young Thug" and "Young Money" on the South Side... and "Young MC" or "Young Bruce Lee" on the West Side...


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

If "Reginald" was my customer. I'd suddenly get a flat tire and use my emergency cancel after pick up card.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> If "Reginald" was my customer. I'd suddenly get a flat tire and use my emergency cancel after pick up card.


I know... I should have. I was just so annoyed with him also at dropoff when he was lecturing me... he goes, "You gotta take the E-way (he meant the I-290 East Eisenhower), ya know that call it the expressway for a reason. Whenever you use the expressway, your car drives faster." I responded by saying that is not always the case when a more direct route using local lanes is actually faster, has less mileage on my car, uses less gas, etc. He wasn't listening to logic. Here I was driving in the most dangerous area of the city at 3:00 am at night for him with his $1.20 tip (yes, he only tipped ONE DOLLAR, and here he was demanding me to drive like a speed demon.)

The total order (delivery plus tip) was offered to me at $7.40 for 16 minutes of work, which is why I took it. After the ride ended after one hour, I saw that he only tipped...that's right $1.20. And he asked me for first class service like we were in the Ritz Carlton or Four Seasons. Makes zero sense. I am sure others declined the ride for a while, so Uber started to ratchet up the delivery fee so a fish like me will finally bite.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

If I get more than one txt from a delivery I call Gh support to cancel saying I don't feel safe. F those idiots, you were gonna get a 1 star no matter what you did.

And why are you trying to make UE 'better'? The don't give a crap about you, and yet you still 'try and help'. LPT: They don't care. Why do you?

Take better notes, or record the calls and every time you are promised a fee and don't get it, open an arbitration case with UE. It costs them like $1200 or some stupid number. If they say they will pay you, that is a verbal agreement. Sue them for the $5. That's a better use of your time that waiting on hold 'to help'.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I will try to make this post as concise as possible, but I will need to go into a bit of detail here. It is sort of a long post, but it is an amusing read because it illustrates how utterly bizarre the level of Uber's incompetence really can rise to. Please understand that this really did happen exactly as I am writing, all tonight, in a three order sequence. Nothing is embellished or exaggerated, and I will try to be as impartial in my description of Uber's incompetence... My friends, you must read this all to believe it. I am even shocked tonight...
> 
> Around 3:00 am, I got an UberEats order in the West Side of Chicago around Madison and Ashland. The order was at a "ghost" kitchen (meaning it is not a physical restaurant but at one of those buildings where different restaurant food comes out of one location). It was for a restaurant called "Wings and Things". When I got to the location, the app said to call the phone number, and someone will come out and give me the food. When I called the number upon arrival, it was disconnected, and since there is no front entrance, I figured I should have the order cancelled. I called the UberEats phone number to do two things: 1) To get a pickup fee, and have them cancel the order, and 2) Prevent other drivers from having to come to the restaurant needlessly.
> 
> ...


The guys on the Chicago forums have an extensive thread with regards to _*never*_ picking up McDonald's orders. Or any fast food, for that matter.

They're not worth the hassle.

Thought that would be a good place to start understanding how the Eats market operates in Chicago.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I don't do food delivery or grocery delivery.
> HOWEVER.
> The moment a customer is irate, or mad because TECHNOLOGY IS NOT PERFECT. I drive away, wait out the remainder of the count-down clock and shuffle their entitled ass. If they discourse nicely, they stand some chance that everyone can be 'made whole' in the situation. But there are enough stresses in this gig than to indulge temper tantrums of customers.
> 
> ...


you had me at "mothercorp" 
lol


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Indeed I am....
> 
> Or an idiot.


Are you Korean?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Ihateu said:


> Are you Korean?


Yes


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Yes


Me too&#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Ihateu said:


> Me too&#128512;&#128077;


I found that actually caucasian girls really did korean guys!


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I found that actually caucasian girls really did korean guys!
> View attachment 539837


My fiance is polish..lol


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I found that actually caucasian girls really did korean guys!
> View attachment 539837


Not in Hawaii my friend 

Nobody likes Asian guys here lol

ugh


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

sumidaj said:


> Not in Hawaii my friend :frown:
> 
> Nobody likes Asian guys here lol
> 
> ugh


Really, never had an issue dating outside the asian community..


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Ihateu said:


> Really, never had an issue dating outside the asian community..


you guys are very lucky!

Girls preference her is non Asian


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

[HEADING=2]The level of incompetence of Uber is astonishing...even breathtaking![/HEADING]
Yet you continue to drive for them, at 3am in the morning AND post a mini novel about your experience. You're probably a sadist and gets off on the pain and punishment, that's the only rational explanation for this post.....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Smell My Finger said:


> [HEADING=2]The level of incompetence of Uber is astonishing...even breathtaking![/HEADING]
> Yet you continue to drive for them, at 3am in the morning AND post a mini novel about your experience. You're probably a sadist and gets off on the pain and punishment, that's the only rational explanation for this post.....


The word you are looking for is MASOCHIST.


----------



## Pakeezaphuppo (Nov 10, 2019)

Another victim of uber fiasco. I so sorry but you need to be firm with UE CS and Passenger otherwise you Will be screwed for nothing.


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

sumidaj said:


> you guys are very lucky!
> 
> Girls preference her is non Asian


Be confident...

They are just people, same as you..besides there are more of asians than any other race..eventually we will win...just be patient &#128077;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Ihateu said:


> Be confident...
> 
> They are just people, same as you..besides there are more of asians than any other race..eventually we will win...just be patient &#128077;&#128513;&#128513;


Lol... So true so true. When I approach a girl even though I'm asian I act so confident. I'll just walk up to a pretty girl in an aisle at a walmart and just start talking to her. But some of them do comment that they've never met an asian guy like me before. Because a lot of us are actually kind of shy. I am the exact opposite.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Young Kim said:


> I will try to make this post as concise as possible, but I will need to go into a bit of detail here. It is sort of a long post, but it is an amusing read because it illustrates how utterly bizarre the level of Uber's incompetence really can rise to. Please understand that this really did happen exactly as I am writing, all tonight, in a three order sequence. Nothing is embellished or exaggerated, and I will try to be as impartial in my description of Uber's incompetence... My friends, you must read this all to believe it. I am even shocked tonight...
> 
> Around 3:00 am, I got an UberEats order in the West Side of Chicago around Madison and Ashland. The order was at a "ghost" kitchen (meaning it is not a physical restaurant but at one of those buildings where different restaurant food comes out of one location). It was for a restaurant called "Wings and Things". When I got to the location, the app said to call the phone number, and someone will come out and give me the food. When I called the number upon arrival, it was disconnected, and since there is no front entrance, I figured I should have the order cancelled. I called the UberEats phone number to do two things: 1) To get a pickup fee, and have them cancel the order, and 2) Prevent other drivers from having to come to the restaurant needlessly.
> 
> ...


I never work after 10pm. Drunk idiots not worth it at all


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kitchen helper on the way, very cheap


----------

